# Tax Accountant recommendation



## Snowbuddy (Sep 5, 2020)

Could someone who moved from Canada to Portugal recommend a tax accountant?

The reason I am specifically asking for a Canadian is because I want to deal with an accountant that is familiar with RRSP and RRIF pensions

Please PM or respond here if you have a firm you are happy with.

Thank you


----------

